# Who will start at PF?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Shouldn't Peja move to PF since he is 6-10??

My guess would be that Songaila becomes the PF but we'll have to wait after the trading deadline goes cause I'm not sure if Petrie is done dealing. :whoknows:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Peja can't rebound though.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> Peja can't rebound though.


Yea, thats a problem. :sad:


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I really hope that Songaila's time has come. At first I was afraid that instead of one rival at PF he gets three after the trade and his minutes could even go down. But if Peja Vu puts only Darius and Kenny to the poll that means that Songaila just will play more, right? 

Go Lith Boy!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I would give the nod to KT...hes better then advitised...Peja my be 6-10 but unless Im mistaken hes not exaxtly a dominating post player...KT will give you some post presense...even more then Webber did...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think KT will start there, and if he starts to struggle, Songalia should be inserted in there quickly.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I want Kenny Thomas starting... Darius as backup... Brad Miller is gonna have to step it up and play ALOT of minutes... I guess we will see more Ostertag...


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

I didn't like the trade much at first, but after looking over it some more it's a pretty good move. With mobley at the 2 they have lots scoring at every position other than the 4 now, so getting some hustlers who will rebound and play within the team is a good move. I think Thomas will start, but he'll split the minutes with songaila pretty much right down the line.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Brian Skinner...he was awesome last year.. he does the dirty work and can defend + block shots. THATS EXACTLY WHAT WE NEED

IGNORE THE NUMBERS


THe ohter 4 guys have the #'s, this guy does the stuff that doesnt show up in the stat sheets


----------



## joSeaN (Nov 17, 2004)

Songaila, if he does not start right away, he will start later (10 games max) :yes:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I hope its DS, he gots a great all around game...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i like Kenny Thomas he plays hard, and will start at PF once he gets aclimated. I like how the team was when Webber was injured, I dont want to rehash controversy but I think this team may surprise u come playoff time when they are healthy. Nothing would shock me at this point, especially if GP gets waived and decides to come back to the west coast


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

23 Points (10/14 FG) and 12 Rebounds for Darius tonight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> 23 Points (10/14 FG) and 12 Rebounds for Darius tonight.


Kenny Thomas is not a better player than him. Not at all.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

That post defense looks awfully weak with Songaila. Skinner should earn himself heavy minutes, if not a spot in the starting rotation.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> That post defense looks awfully weak with Songaila. Skinner should earn himself heavy minutes, if not a spot in the starting rotation.


It looked awfully weak with Webber there too.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'd start Thomas until Songaila is able to take on more minutes.

-Petey


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Petey said:


> I'd start Thomas until Songaila is able to take on more minutes.


Why do you think Songaila isnt able to take more minutes right now? Of course I dont see the games, but when he starts he almost always gets double-double or is near it. I think he has enough experience to start right away.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Songaila is weak at rebounding and D, but his hustle is great. A trademark for a bench player...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I think Songaila is probably the best defensive forward the Kings have, and I am usually not as high on him as everyone else. Hold in mind I havent seen Thomas, Skinner, or Williamson much. Against the sixers, watch Darius play pick and roll D, he wonderful at it, and I think his rebounding is sound, too (because of that hustle you talked about)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Skinner had 15 and 16 in his first starting role, to go along with 3 blocks and 2 steals.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

hmm, if he can step it up, then it would give the Kings a real luxury, which is that they could put Skinner on whoever is a post threat of the other team's power players. Brad, I love you to death, but you are the worst post defender I have seen in a while...


----------

